# Kettenführung für Granite Chief 2 von 2010



## Rofo (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo Rose-Biker,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer gut passenden Zweifachkettenführung für mein Rose Granite Chief von 2010 mit BB30 Tretlager. 
Ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts passendes gefunden und würde mich über Ratschläge freuen

Grüße Rofo


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo Rofo,

für das Granite Chief 2010 mit BB30 Tretlager gibt es leider keine passende Zweifachkettenführung. Die einzige Möglichkeit die besteht, du rüstest um auf Gewindehülse mit BSA Innenlager. Leider können wir dir keine andere Lösung anbieten.

Viele Grüße vom Rose Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (7. Juni 2011)

Neee, das muss nicht sein, schau mal hier:



ka1saa schrieb:


> Mal ein Update zu meiner Dreist-Nachbau-KeFü, hatte heute mal wieder Zeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da wurde eine Dreist Kettenführung so bearbeitet, dass sie an das ISCG05 passt. Das Ganze geht auch sehr gut mit der Stinger, allerdings dann nur für 2-fach. Wenn Du 3-fach mit KeFü fahren willst, musst Du die Dreist etwas umfeilen.


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, hat das GC keine ISCG05-Aufnahme.


----------



## Rofo (8. Juni 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Das GC hat wirklich keine ISCG05-Aufnahme, wäre ja vielleicht eine Idee für 2012...
Naja, dann werde ich mir wohl die Bionicon Kettenführung besorgen, die kann man ja unabhängig vom Tetlager Typ anbringen.


----------



## -MIK- (8. Juni 2011)

Oh, auf dem Rosefoto mit dem schwarzen Rahmen sieht es so aus...


----------



## Deleted138492 (8. Juni 2011)

Also, ich sehe da keine .


----------



## TomRider (17. Juni 2011)

Es gibt definitiv keine am Granite Chief Wenn allerdings irgendwann in Zukunft die Möglichkeit besteht eine Kettenführung am BB30 Lager zu montieren, wäre das echt super


----------



## Problem (19. Juni 2011)

Ich schließe mich mal an: wie sieht es denn beim großem bruder uncle jimbo aus?


----------



## -MIK- (19. Juni 2011)

Der hat ne ISCG05 Aufnahme, seit der ersten Generation. Was genau willste denn?


----------



## Problem (19. Juni 2011)

Das weiss ich noch nicht. Bis jetzt schaue ich mich auch noch um welches mein neues werden könnte. Rose ist weit vorn. Da stellt sich aber auch noch die frage on granite chief oder jimbo. Da ich gern eine kettenführung hätte (an meinem jetzigem absolut notwendig) ist das natürlich ein punkt für das jimbo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. Juni 2011)

Okay, soll es 2- oder 3-fach vorn sein? Glaub an den aktuellen Modellen geht die 3-fach von den G-Junkies, zumindest wenn Du ein "normales" Tretlager mit Gewinde verwendest. Damit kannst Du die Dreist klemmen.


----------



## Problem (19. Juni 2011)

2 fach! 3fach brauch ich nicht... Ich würde als ausgang wahrscheinlich ein jimbo 1 ordern und dann selber noch ein paar wünsche erfüllen (3 way fun works laufräder in schwarz/gold, durolux gabel, lenker vorbau...) wäre es bei der sram kurbel machbar? 
Aber werd eh noch mal selber dort anrufen müssen...Denn ein granite chief würde meine bedürfnisse wohl auch schon stillen...


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juni 2011)

Wenn Du einen Granite Chief mit diesem Adapter fahren würdest:







Müsste sich mal einer der Chief Besitzer äußern, ob dann KeFüs mit Lagerklemmung von der Schwinge her passen. Wenn ja, kannst Du ordern was Du willst, so lange es mit dem Lager geklemmt wird.


----------



## -MIK- (23. Juni 2011)

Hab noch was für die Jungs, die kein BB30 Fahren und keine ISCG 05 Aufnahme:

Mounting Plate


----------

